# Can I check a receiver on the Dish Network Website?



## ericchile (Feb 8, 2006)

Is there a place on DN website I can check the status/balance of a reciever I want to buy on ebay? Or do I have to call on each perspective reciever on there?

Thanks!


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

ericchile said:


> Is there a place on DN website I can check the status/balance of a reciever I want to buy on ebay? Or do I have to call on each perspective reciever on there?
> 
> Thanks!


You must call to check on a rec*EI*ver. Select option 8 on the main menu and have the R00 and S00 numbers ready.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I learned my lesson by now Chad -----------> recEIver


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fortunately the phone ops don't know how you're spelling it.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

You can call Dish at the 1-800 number and they'll answer the question w/o a problem. It's not available on the website as far as I know.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

finniganps said:


> You can call Dish at the 1-800 number and they'll answer the question w/o a problem. It's not available on the website as far as I know.


I think it might have to do with customer privacy, a human can make a decision about information released.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Something simple could be added giving a "this receiver CAN be activated" or "this receiver CANNOT be activated" response (giving CANNOT for receivers reported stolen, with unpaid balances or still attached to an active account). But it seems better to get that from a human who can actually offer the services of turning on the receiver.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

James Long said:


> Something simple could be added giving a "this receiver CAN be activated" or "this receiver CANNOT be activated" response (giving CANNOT for receivers reported stolen, with unpaid balances or still attached to an active account). But it seems better to get that from a human who can actually offer the services of turning on the receiver.


Upgraded to the 622 and I am currently selling my 510 on ebay (after twice requesting return boxes for my $10 rebate and not receiving them I found out they are selling for lots more). Out of curiousity I called dish as an anonymous buyer and asked if there was a balance on the receiver. Their reply, "There is a balance on the account but not on this receiver."

Should I, as the owner of this unit, do something with dish to remove it from my account?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

dbconsultant said:


> Upgraded to the 622 and I am currently selling my 510 on ebay (after twice requesting return boxes for my $10 rebate and not receiving them I found out they are selling for lots more). Out of curiousity I called dish as an anonymous buyer and asked if there was a balance on the receiver. Their reply, "There is a balance on the account but not on this receiver."
> 
> Should I, as the owner of this unit, do something with dish to remove it from my account?


Call DISH and release it for reactivation.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

boba said:


> Call DISH and release it for reactivation.


Thanks, boba! I called and they told me since it is not active on our account that it is 'good to go' on selling it. C'mon ebay!:icon_kiff


----------

